# Looking to rent a mobile home



## nty72 (28 Mar 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking to rent a mobile home on a beach front site in Wexford from last week of June for approx. 6 weeks. If you are interested in renting could you contact me.

Regards

Niamh


----------



## pops (13 Jun 2010)

I'm also looking for a mobile home on a good campsite on the west coast if possible??


----------



## janeycap (12 Jul 2010)

Hello Pops,

Not sure if you got sorted but I have a mobile home in Lahinch available for rent if you're interested.


----------



## geriatric (29 Jul 2010)

*lahinch mobile*

Hi - how much for the mobile for 1 week... maybe 2nd Aug or following week


----------



## paoneill1 (26 Jul 2013)

Janeycap do you rent this out on a nightly basis


----------

